
Microsoft Makes Opera As The Default Browser For Nokia X Family - rajeemcariazo
http://microsoft-news.com/surprise-microsoft-makes-opera-as-the-default-browser-for-nokia-x-family/
======
thristian
I guess that makes a lot of sense. The Nokia X is an Android device, so it
would be difficult to port IE to it. They're not going to use Firefox or
Chrome... they might potentially use a custom Webkit-based browser, but I'm
sure Opera was more than happy to get their branding in front of a bunch of
people.

Does the Android port of Opera still use the old Presto engine, or have they
switched to Blink there too?

~~~
gsnedders
Android was the first platform to have a Chromium based release (and that was
WebKit based, pre-fork!) with Opera 14 (no other platform has a version 14;
all Chromium based Opera releases are just Chromium version minus 13, and
nothing else shipped based on Chromium 27).

